# GREAT movie on at 5:30 p.m. e.s.t. 9-12-13  THURSDAY. on TCM   ATTENTION-ATTENTION



## sammajamma (Sep 12, 2013)

Out of the Past

Mitchum
Douglas
Jane Greer
Paul Valentine (as Stephanos, my favorite.  I wanna be just like him when I grow up).

If anyone can watch this movie, do it.


----------



## Anne (Sep 12, 2013)

Hmm..missed this.  Will check on Netflix.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

Great flick but missed it.


----------

